# Hello from Germany



## JakeT (Jan 28, 2021)

Hey everyone, my name is Jakob Treml and in my non musical life I am a UI designer.
I have been playing guitar for about 20 years now and I just love music. The genre doesn't matter (though I do not like techno for example...sorry for you techno lovers out there ). 
I always liked classical music and film music and recently rediscovered my love for these genres. So during lockdown I learned new things about music theory, orchestras, instruments, orchestration and so much more. I had one goal in mind: I wanted to compose music on my own. 
Long story short, I finally finished my first piece of orchestral music and found this forum.
I was impressed by the knowledge and informations you can get here and I hope we can create some great music.

Have a nice day!


----------



## Jaap (Jan 29, 2021)

Welcome Jakob and you found indeed the right place as this is a great and awesome place for knowledge, inspiration and information.
And how nice that you made that first step in composing your own music!


----------



## JakeT (Jan 29, 2021)

Thank you for your welcome Jaap!


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 29, 2021)

Hi Jakob. Toll dass du hier bist! Greetings from The Netherlands

Temme


----------



## JakeT (Jan 29, 2021)

Hi @doctoremmet , dank je wel!


----------



## cloudbuster (Jan 29, 2021)

Bonjour from Gran Canaria ... willkommen an Bord.


----------



## JakeT (Jan 29, 2021)

Bonjour @cloudbuster


----------



## MartinH. (Jan 29, 2021)

JakeT said:


> Hey everyone, my name is Jakob Treml and in my non musical life I am a UI designer.
> I have been playing guitar for about 20 years now and I just love music. The genre doesn't matter (though I do not like techno for example...sorry for you techno lovers out there ).
> I always liked classical music and film music and recently rediscovered my love for these genres. So during lockdown I learned new things about music theory, orchestras, instruments, orchestration and so much more. I had one goal in mind: I wanted to compose music on my own.
> Long story short, I finally finished my first piece of orchestral music and found this forum.
> ...



I just checked out your track on youtube: 





> An original piece of orchestral music I composed that I wanted to share with you entitled "First Endeavours". It is actually my first ever composition for an orchestra.
> [...]
> PS I started writing around christmas, hence the "christmassy" vibes at the beginning



_This _is your first orchestral composition???? It's amazing, I wouldn't doubt for a second had you told us you're already a fulltime composer.

Welcome on board, I hope you'll write more and share it with us. (By the way: Don't get discouraged if a thread in the member composition subforum ever goes un-answered, they are easily overlooked there. It's a problem we haven't figured out how to solve yet.).


----------



## Christoph Pawlowski (Jan 29, 2021)

MartinH. said:


> I just checked out your track on youtube:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I allready told him that in another thread. This guy is absolutely brilliant!


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Jan 29, 2021)

Good to hear your songwriting skills carried over - plenty of people try orchestral writing without being able to write a simple pop tune. 

What courses/material/instruction did you take to dip your toes in?


----------



## Saxer (Jan 29, 2021)

Hallo auch


----------



## JakeT (Jan 29, 2021)

ProfoundSilence said:


> Good to hear your songwriting skills carried over - plenty of people try orchestral writing without being able to write a simple pop tune.
> 
> What courses/material/instruction did you take to dip your toes in?


To be honest, most of the music I play on my guitars and the genre I prefer most alongside classical and film music is metal. Metalcore, Deathcore and another billion of stupidly called "subgenres". This music can also be quite deep and with a lot of layers and details (not every band for sure  )
I always enjoyed music that had some kind of complexity. 
In order to get me started in orchestral music I read books on music theory to get a good foundation. At the moment I am also reading the all time favorite "Principles of Orchestration" by Rimsky Korsakov. When you mentioned the balancing I immediatly grabbed that book and looked up these pages. Some great knowledge you can get there.
I was also watching tons of orchestral performances and other youtube videos. Recently I also bought the full scores of Ludwig van Beethovens symphonies in order get a better understanding of his orchestrations.


----------



## JakeT (Jan 29, 2021)

Saxer said:


> Hallo auch


Grüße @Saxer


----------



## JakeT (Jan 29, 2021)

MartinH. said:


> I just checked out your track on youtube:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It really is 
There are so many things to do better in my composition, mixing and orchestration. But I am surprised that a lot of you guys seem to enjoy what I did. I will definitely write more and I am currently trying to get a little waltz going 
Thank you Martin!


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Jan 29, 2021)

JakeT said:


> I play on my guitars and the genre I prefer most alongside classical and film music is metal. Metalcore, Deathcore and another billion of stupidly called "subgenres". This music can also be quite deep and with a lot of layers and details (not every band for sure  )


There is no reason not to combine both worlds:


----------



## BassClef (Jan 29, 2021)

Hello Jakob and welcome to this form. That's a really nice piece and and excellent job of orchestration!


----------



## JakeT (Jan 29, 2021)

ProfoundSilence said:


> There is no reason not to combine both worlds:



That guy is brilliant :D

Also decent:


----------



## JakeT (Jan 29, 2021)

BassClef said:


> Hello Jakob and welcome to this form. That's a really nice piece and and excellent job of orchestration!


Thanks a lot and hello!


----------

